# Found out have hypoglycemia



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

So my regular doctor called me to tell me I have hypoglycemia and he is waiting on the endo to call me to see what I can do about it etc. I have hashi's as you all know and hypothyroid as well. The glycemia would explain my symptoms these last few months from dizziness, jitters, sweats off and on. Interestingly they have tested me before in the past but it NEVER came up while I was on decent thyroid meds even though as a teenager I had to eat frequently as they kept saying levels were normal. The week i got tested I had not been on any thyroid medication for 3 weeks. SO...I'M GLAD IT CAME UP THEN cause now at least the doctor is believing me that something was up! Good news, i don't have celiac and my estrogen levels are normal. My glycemic level was QUITE LOW...2.9...i read online normal levels are 4-10. I have been eating pretty well as I do avoid junk food anyways and carbs but I guess I can be doing better. I have a feeling that the lack of thyroid meds for 3 weeks REALLY AGGRAVATED MY HYPOGLYCEMIA SOMEHOW AS BEFORE it was always usually normal even though I still felt symptoms of hypoglycemia. I hope that makes sense? Will keep you posted.


----------



## ebitts (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi-
Can I ask you how hypoglycemia was determined? I know I have it, would just like to see it on stated so on paper. Did you have to take 6 hour glucose test or something similar?

Thx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> So my regular doctor called me to tell me I have hypoglycemia and he is waiting on the endo to call me to see what I can do about it etc. I have hashi's as you all know and hypothyroid as well. The glycemia would explain my symptoms these last few months from dizziness, jitters, sweats off and on. Interestingly they have tested me before in the past but it NEVER came up while I was on decent thyroid meds even though as a teenager I had to eat frequently as they kept saying levels were normal. The week i got tested I had not been on any thyroid medication for 3 weeks. SO...I'M GLAD IT CAME UP THEN cause now at least the doctor is believing me that something was up! Good news, i don't have celiac and my estrogen levels are normal. My glycemic level was QUITE LOW...2.9...i read online normal levels are 4-10. I have been eating pretty well as I do avoid junk food anyways and carbs but I guess I can be doing better. I have a feeling that the lack of thyroid meds for 3 weeks REALLY AGGRAVATED MY HYPOGLYCEMIA SOMEHOW AS BEFORE it was always usually normal even though I still felt symptoms of hypoglycemia. I hope that makes sense? Will keep you posted.


Oh, my gosh!! You poor thing!! And yes, being off your meds could have made this situation worse as the endocrine system is all tied in.

What will be your treatment options? Please let us know. Will you see a dietician?

Take it easy and don't push yourself too hard.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Ebitts: They just did a one time blood withdrawal for the glucose spot test. The doctors says sometimes it can come up and sometimes it can be normal depending on certain things as its not always caught. I think they will be doing a further 5 hr glucose test where I have to drink a special drink and then go back and get tested. Waiting for the endo to call. I HAD MINE DONE AT 8AM IN THE MORNING...and thats when it came up as I went all night without eating anything. Other times I've had it done was late morning or afternoon and nothing came up in years past even though I felt jittery when not eating and no one believed me.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Be careful with your blood sugars. Diabetes runs in my family and I have seen first hand how the body reacts when your sugar is off in the extremes. Luckily my glycemic issues are not as bad as my Aunts. I just feel shaky and a bit nauseated and of course the sweating is a sweet bonus. I'm glad that you found out though. Now you have the doctors attention and can get some help with it.

I have a muscle disease called McArdle's disease along with the Hashi's and it doesn't help the ol' blood sugar either. I have been to a couple of conferences where all us patients get together over a long weekend and compare notes and hear from some notable doctors on the disease. It also gives us a chance to see what the latest and greatest is on research.

Does anyone know if there is anything out there like that for people with thyroid issues?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow! Thank goodness they finally got this "official"! That can be dangerous if not prepared for. Do you keep snacks with you? I'm sure you do, but just make sure!

Yes, a fasting blood glucose is a good indicator. Normal fasting should be 80-100. If below that, that could be a warning.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Found out last night I need an early morning snack around 4PM!!!! I ate an early supper around 6pm....and didn't really have a snack later..was starving as I can't eat many carbs. Anyways woke up with that panicky feeling and starving. SO i had a snack, felt much better and went back to bed. I think I'll have to eat a good snack later at night then go to bed to make it through till morning till my thyroid meds kick in for the next 5 weeks.....counting down! I hope it helps improve my hypoglycemia issue.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

That sounds like a pretty good idea! Make it a snack with protein (cheese, egg, milk, yogurt, etc.) and that will be better for you all around.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you hillary. My endo just called and said I WAS DEFINATELY BADLY HYPO AS MY TSH BEFORE SHE STARTED ME on meds was 13.5 I believe. My T4 was on the lower side as well. She must have overlooked my glucose test as I mentioned to her my regular doctor mentioned it. She said OH MY GOSH....... She said hopefully it will clear up as my thyroid gets regulated but she wants to make sure I get a glucometer in the mean time and chk my sugar levels and keep a diary of when I am jittery. I told her about having to snack last night and almost passing out last week when I had to rush out of bed to grab the phone at 8am. She will chk in with me when the rest of the lab tests come back. For now......we sit and wait for another 5 weeks for my new meds to kick in and go from there. THEN THE ultimate plan is to wean off the paxil cause I should have never been on it for 9 years she suspects due to doctors screw ups in the past for not treating me. AT least I have a plan now . Thank you for your advice on the cheese etc. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> Thank you hillary. My endo just called and said I WAS DEFINATELY BADLY HYPO AS MY TSH BEFORE SHE STARTED ME on meds was 13.5 I believe. My T4 was on the lower side as well. She must have overlooked my glucose test as I mentioned to her my regular doctor mentioned it. She said OH MY GOSH....... She said hopefully it will clear up as my thyroid gets regulated but she wants to make sure I get a glucometer in the mean time and chk my sugar levels and keep a diary of when I am jittery. I told her about having to snack last night and almost passing out last week when I had to rush out of bed to grab the phone at 8am. She will chk in with me when the rest of the lab tests come back. For now......we sit and wait for another 5 weeks for my new meds to kick in and go from there. THEN THE ultimate plan is to wean off the paxil cause I should have never been on it for 9 years she suspects due to doctors screw ups in the past for not treating me. AT least I have a plan now . Thank you for your advice on the cheese etc. Have a wonderful day.


Not only do you have a plan, you have a good and very caring doctor. I am so happy for this.

Don't worry; you will get on track. It will take some effort but what in life doesn't!

We are here to be supportive of your efforts!!

{{{{Daisy}}}}


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds like she has you covered now! Wonderful!! A diary is a great idea. You can learn so much about your body that way.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh yah..this week just gets better..aunt flo came 1.5 weeks early which is unheard of. I guess me being off any thyroid meds for 3 week really cause my body to go HUH? LOL Oh well....should settle down next month I hope....Is it friday yet?? LOL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> oh yah..this week just gets better..aunt flo came 1.5 weeks early which is unheard of. I guess me being off any thyroid meds for 3 week really cause my body to go HUH? LOL Oh well....should settle down next month I hope....Is it friday yet?? LOL


{{{{Daisy}}}}

TGIF!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL! You poor thing! I'm so sorry! ((hugs))


----------

